# Normal Cherry Barb Behavior? And a bit of guppy..



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Im wondering if this is normal behavior?

Cherries pacing the air bubbles, and My male guppy train. - YouTube

I added them to a 45 gallon heated, filtered tank, with guppies, and thier fry, two days ago. The fish seem fine together, its the running in the bubbles im concerned about. Could it be the mirror? Or do they just like the bubbles? Cause they do it in the filter bubbles too. And theres gotta be enough aeration, with the air stone and the filter..right?

My params are 0 ammonia, 0 nitrItes, and about 3ppm nitrAte... the temp is at 78I dont know what could be setting them off.

Maybe they really want to school with themselves..=/

They do come out into the tank for a bit, but seem to go back to the back wall....


Also, in the first part of the video, did you see the guppy train? Yeah, those are all three of my males, doing that all over my tank..im not sure if its the same positions, but it seems like its their favorite thing to do! And sometimes my electric yellow female gup is at the head...Its not really a chase, its more leisurely following each other...what are they actually doing?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I turned the air stone off and...

Cherry Barbs after air stone turned off - YouTube


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I have read that Cherry Barbs like a little current in their tank. It seems like your filter is providing plenty. They were probably just enjoying the water movement. I always like to think they're "playing" in the bubbles, but then I'm a sap.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Ha! Im a sap too!
It looked like they were playing, but sometimes racing the glass is a bad sign!
They arent doing it asnymore, though they are sticking to the back glass, i think the mirror may be confusing them!


----------

